# starting a big tank...



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

hey I'm new on here, I have a few years of experience and i'm currently in the proces of starting a 90 gallon tank, i have the tank and the co2 system the filters and heaters. and i am building my canopy and hood at school which is nearly done.

i would like a planted tank but i am having trouble with the ph monitor, i will be graduating from college this yr and therefore the funds aren't all there, 
i see online theres a milwaukee one the SMS122 how is that? it seems reasonable and within my buget...will it turn the selenoid off in my co2? 

any other tips would be welcomed when i get everything set up i will post pictures

thanks
david


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hie David! Thanks for joining up! I know some of our guys have had some good experience with the Co2 gear and will be able to help.

I look forward to photos!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I have the same co2 regulator, but I haven't used it yet (no money for co2 cylinder).

There's also a good deal for a co2 regulator for $50. I don't know how well it works though.

http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=12963&cat=37

Oh yeah welcome!

Edit: Oops it seems to have been sold already, so nevermind!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome davidlock 

Most regulators run without the ph monitor so you can save money there.
Also there is the buffer solutions for calibrating (every 2 - 4 weeks) the ph probe that costs as well in time and money. The ph monitor will turn off the co2 when the set ph limit is hit.

What you can use is a drop checker that shows the ph by the colour of the solution. http://mralgae.blogspot.com/2008/02/how-drop-checkers-work.html

What is a good investment is to use a solenoid on a timer. You can have the co2 come on when the aquarium lights come on and go off at night when the fish are sleeping and the plants are not using a lot of co2. Doing this saves co2 usage.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use that pH monitor with my co2 system - it works fine, but I wouldn't say it is the best.

Basically you set the minimum point of pH and it will shut off your pressurized system when your pH drops below it.

It isn't necessary to run a co2 system, just get a solenoid and turn it on/off with your lights, or put it on a different timer to turn on before lights on, and bit before lights off.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome! and i was wondering, how big is your Big tank going to be anyways? What do you plan on growing? and how much light are you going to use ? Beucase if its low light, then CO2 injection is not really required. Also, if the tank isnt TOO big, you can just do the yeast method( DIY or Kit)


----------



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks guys...
my big tank is going to be a modified 90 gallon, the modification will make it a little bit smaller. pry more like a 80 or so...and i already have the red sea co2 system with a selenoid valve, 
the lights i plan to buy (tomorrow actually) a double light housing 2 T5's to start then once money starts to come in again i plan to get another to have 4 bulbs all together
as for plants thats where my true amatuer status comes out, i want good looking ones haha, not sure of names or really what im looking for right now, it will be of more when i actually get water in there i will pick a "theme"

another question is about the flourite substrate, how long is it effective for?, it is obviously ment for a planted aquarium but it also comes at a hefty price is it really worth the extra cost? im also yet to see one in a color that i like...
I just finished making the stand today, going into a competition for it on Thursday will post pics later in the week.
thanks 
david


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Not sure if flourite will 'run' out, iv heard that it lasts 'forever' but i would assume that anything that is giving off a nutrient value would have to loss some of it, but its probably a very long lifetime.
As for is it worth it, yes its amazingly effective. Since i put my flourite in my plants have been growing faster, the Rotala and amazon swords noticeably. You dont even need to put pure flourite, you can just mix it with regular gravel. If the colour of the flourite is the one you like most, put it on top, otherwise just put it on the bottom with the other gravel that you like best on the top.


----------



## davidlock (Apr 19, 2008)

well as i said i will post pictures of the stand that i made, i just graduated a woodworking program and this was my final semster project! i have also showed what i did to the tank, it was originally a 90 gallon but with the little mod it makes it about a 75 gallon
so here is the first of many, there is also a couple pictures of a 29 gallon at the end...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You really shouldnt put albino kribs and bolivian rams in such a small tank


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> Not sure if flourite will 'run' out, iv heard that it lasts 'forever' but i would assume that anything that is giving off a nutrient value would have to loss some of it, but its probably a very long lifetime.
> As for is it worth it, yes its amazingly effective. Since i put my flourite in my plants have been growing faster, the Rotala and amazon swords noticeably. You dont even need to put pure flourite, you can just mix it with regular gravel. If the colour of the flourite is the one you like most, put it on top, otherwise just put it on the bottom with the other gravel that you like best on the top.


Its just clay


----------

